# Joined the "My F250 was Stolen" Club last week.



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

4:15 at the office last Wednesday. My boss saw movement in my truck, thinking it was me heading out. Then sees a guy jump from back seat to the front and it was gone in 10 seconds. They came in through the sliding rear window. I was on the phone with 911 as we watched it turn towards the highway. Replaced all injectors last year and new oil cooler just last month. Gonna miss that old truck. Had her running like new. 295,000 miles and countless baseball games / deer lease trips since 2006. 

Really gonna miss not having a truck payment the last 7 years.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Sorry man! 
There must be a ton of F250's in Mexico.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

cman said:


> Sorry man!
> There must be a ton of F250's in Mexico.


No doubt.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

That sucks.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Bastard pieces of ****. Nothing worse than a thief


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

I know how you feel and, it really sucks.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

This chaps mine Everytime I see these threads. Sorry man. Friggen pieces of....


----------



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Don't they have those license plate scanners at the border crossing, assuming it's not in a container, trailer..etc. and the plate wasn't switched...or nevermind they do all that **** in the first 30 minutes. 

Sharing is Caring!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

OnedayScratch said:


> This chaps mine Everytime I see these threads. Sorry man. Friggen pieces of....


X2....sorry buddy, surprised I haven't joined the club yet....


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Them with Tahoes and Suburbans head to the middle east.
Company here in Pasadena sends SUVs there.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, I've been there and done that as well.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

A new one will help ease the pain of your loss!!

I just got a new one myself...might get that Ravelco put in.


----------



## Oldblue (Aug 19, 2012)

Watch the news, you probably will see it being used for all the smash and grabs. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Sorry bro!


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

i am in the club. Unfortunately they found mine the same day....stripped to pretty much nothing .....but insurance would not total it and paid 28k to have it put back together.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Sorry to hear that.

TH


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I very rarely leave mine where it can get stole...thanks to threads like these. As a result, thank goodness, I've never had to suffer that. Sorry you got nailed. Hope they catch the scum......you know what...on second thought it'd be nice if your truck was involved in a one vehicle accident that killed a whole bunch of worthless SOBS!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

cman said:


> Sorry man!
> There must be a ton of F250's in Mexico.


Probably some cracker meth head stole it. They will probably find it here in the state somewhere. Ya get me???


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

wow, if I were the OP, I would hop in another car/truck and chase their *zz all the way to Mexico.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Probably some cracker meth head stole it. They will probably find it here in the state somewhere. Ya get me???


I think so... 
You are Hispanic and offended that I mentioned the truck may be headed to Mexico, so you posted a racial slur targeting Anglos. Amarite?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Why don't Ford install the kill switch (forgot the actual name)?

When our Van was broke into, they tried to steal it...no way. Unless the actual key is used, it won't start for nothing. $100 dealer only piece of mind.

Sorry to hear, hope it all works out for you


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

1528mac said:


> Don't they have those license plate scanners at the border crossing, assuming it's not in a container, trailer..etc. and the plate wasn't switched...or nevermind they do all that **** in the first 30 minutes.
> 
> Sharing is Caring!


That truck ain't going to Mexico, they will use this truck here to take ATM machines.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

cman said:


> Sorry man!
> There must be a ton of F250's in Mexico.


I am not sure they actually go into Mexico, the nice DPS officer out of McAllen informed me they were driving mine right down to the river and picking up the wets there and hauling them north. 6 jumped out of my truck when he pulled them over.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

Ya. My bad. I normally donâ€™t get into this stuff, but I guess I had too many cerbasas while eating my tackos and eating trase laches cake last night. Either way I hope the thief takes a dirt nap soon.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

MainFrame - that just sux. Sorry for your loss. Can't imagine watching the truck drive off and nothing you can do.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Esta No Bueno. One good thing is, the lots seem to be flooded with trucks, so it may be a good time for dealing on a new one. I'm biding my time looking for the best deal, in or out of town before I pull the trigger. I wanna keep my 00 250 and get a new one for long distance reliability. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Ya. My bad. I normally donâ€™t get into this stuff, but I guess I had too many cerbasas while eating my tackos and eating trase laches cake last night. Either way I hope the thief takes a dirt nap soon.


Don't sweat it amigo. I didn't mean to be racist either. Love me some Mexicans! Seriously.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

cman said:


> I think so...
> You are Hispanic and offended that I mentioned the truck may be headed to Mexico, so you posted a racial slur targeting Anglos. Amarite?


If it walks and quakes like a duck...


----------



## Centex fisher (Apr 25, 2006)

Brother had his F250 stolen a few years ago. Found it dumped in a mesquite pasture outside of Laredo with the back seat taken out and scratched and dented. Insurance paid to put it back together and he still drives it to this day.


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

mstrelectricman said:


> If it walks and quakes like a duck...


Ordaleâ€™ El quacko, El quacko:bounce:


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

My dad's truck was stolen in Sealy last year, it was found in Texas city 2 weeks later. Cops pulled over said thieves. They ran up a hell of a toll way bill. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Did one last walk-around of the old girl yesterday at the tow yard. Basically got the Ranch Hands and most everything inside the cab. Didn't get the airbags and the only thing missing under the hood was 2 batteries and the Power Steering Fluid reservoir cap (of all things). Left the tailgate (was locked), tires, step bars, etc. Adjuster said they must have been hurried or spooked by something to not get more than they did.

For those who Facebook:



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10213610128021963


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

*Sorry, this content isn't available right now*


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

roundman said:


> *Sorry, this content isn't available right now*


Weird. I clicked the link in my post and it played.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

roundman said:


> *Sorry, this content isn't available right now*


not seeing it either

Well hopefully insurance will put it back together. You know the injectors are good.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Did one last walk-around of the old girl yesterday at the tow yard. Basically got the Ranch Hands and most everything inside the cab. Didn't get the airbags and the only thing missing under the hood was 2 batteries and the Power Steering Fluid reservoir cap (of all things). Left the tailgate (was locked), tires, step bars, etc. Adjuster said they must have been hurried or spooked by something to not get more than they did.
> 
> For those who Facebook:
> 
> ...


Link no workie......


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Let's try Youtube:


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Almost made it to Mexico!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

sea sick said:


> Almost made it to Mexico!!


 Never made it out of Dallas.


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

At least they put in a replacement drivers seat for you!


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

Makes my blood boil. Just took my gun out of my truck and brought it inside. Hope you get a new one bud. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Wolfie#2 said:


> At least they put in a replacement drivers seat for you!


 Haha. Funny, I never opened that bucket but they added sand or something to the bottom half to stabilize it for a make-do seat. It was not just an empty container.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Man that sucks to see. I just picked up a 2016 king ranch power stroke this thread makes me want to get a revelco. I hope they can put that truck back together under insurance or you can get the new one that you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

SeaIsleDweller said:


> Man that sucks to see. I just picked up a 2016 king ranch power stroke this thread makes me want to get a revelco. I hope they can put that truck back together under insurance or you can get the new one that you want.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is new truck. 2005 with 295,000 miles = Only gonna garner so much $$ from the insurance perspective, regardless of how well I maintained it. Not even sure an independent adjuster could move the needle on her but I will check if I get an insulting offer. :cheers:


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> My guess is new truck. 2005 with 295,000 miles = Only gonna garner so much $$ from the insurance perspective, regardless of how well I maintained it. Not even sure an independent adjuster could move the needle on her but I will check if I get an insulting offer. :cheers:


Oh the offer will insult you. Trust me on that.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*len&q Truck is gone with trailer attached.*

Richard Cranium's took my 2004 F250 and Coastline trailer today at Fatboys bait camp (Tiki Island). Launched about 9 and returned at 2 to an empty parking spot. Luckily my inlaws live in Bayou Vista and I can keep it in the sling until we can get another trailer built. A thief sucks but a theif that will steal a truck and trailer at a boat ramp deserves everything he gets!!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

That stinks. Sorry to hear about your truck and trailer getting stolen. Keep us posted, never know they may find them.


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

slimeyreel said:


> Richard Cranium's took my 2004 F250 and Coastline trailer today at Fatboys bait camp (Tiki Island). Launched about 9 and returned at 2 to an empty parking spot. Luckily my inlaws live in Bayou Vista and I can keep it in the sling until we can get another trailer built. A thief sucks but a theif that will steal a truck and trailer at a boat ramp deserves everything he gets!!!


Man that sux, and if caught, deserves more than the law would throw at them...


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Did one last walk-around of the old girl yesterday at the tow yard. Basically got the Ranch Hands and most everything inside the cab. Didn't get the airbags and the only thing missing under the hood was 2 batteries and the Power Steering Fluid reservoir cap (of all things). Left the tailgate (was locked), tires, step bars, etc. Adjuster said they must have been hurried or spooked by something to not get more than they did.
> 
> For those who Facebook:
> 
> ...


How did it get to the tow yard? My bet is the tow truck driver stole your batteries and cap. Basically when those guys show up to recover a stolen vehicle, they take everything thatâ€™s left over.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

stammster said:


> How did it get to the tow yard? My bet is the tow truck driver stole your batteries and cap. Basically when those guys show up to recover a stolen vehicle, they take everything thatâ€™s left over.


 Whoever Dallas PD contracts with for abandoned vehicles. Batteries were the least of my worries, compared to what else was lost.


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

Sorry to here that. Iâ€™m a member too. Joined way back in 09 or so. Excursion with the 7.3. Stolen here in Houston and caught them in Pearsall after they wrapped it around a big mesquite. They already had all the seats out so they could load it with drugs I guess.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

your insurance will offer squat and you will have to go buy another truck and start making payments. Insurance for vehicles is a joke.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*My F250 was last week.*

LaMarque Police found the trailer parked under a big Oak tree on Shady Lane & luckily it is in good shape. Looks like they got the truck stuck when dropping the trailer off. $ 150.00 recovery fee is better than the 4121.00 that I was quoted today for a new one. Still no word on the truck. I imagine it will pop up stripped. So much for all of the engine upgrades.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

redduck said:


> your insurance will offer squat and you will have to go buy another truck and start making payments. Insurance for vehicles is a joke.


I agree 100%. I have read into the ACV actual cash value appraisal and it's a joke but the major corporations have to make there money on someone's back.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

^^^ Did you have a spare on that trailer before it was stolen?


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

*My F250 was Stolen" Club last week.*

No sir, the spare is on the side of the house. That's on the to do list now that I have the trailer back.


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

They found the truck stripped in Texas City. Motor, transmission & interior is gone. They left the rims, new BF KO2 tires with 5,000 on them, new mirrors, and tail gate. The insurance adjuster even said it's not normal to see it stripped that way. It must of been stripped really close to where they dumped it due to the milk crate that they sat on when they steered it to the location where it was dumped.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Frustrating beyond words is what that is. ****. Insurance won't give much I'm sure, what a setback.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Well at least the insurance can total you out now.....that will now go to auction


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I would get going to a junk yard to get replacement tires and wheels and keep those.

I am thinking you were hoping they would not find it at all, that was my hope and I am 1 for 2.


----------



## kimberly2863 (Nov 15, 2017)

Aww man! **** crooks!


----------



## IvanSanchez (Dec 22, 2016)

My dads truck was stolen in Sealy, TX. Two weeks later they pulled over a guy and 4 passengers in Texas City. Wonder if that's where they strip vehicles?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BBCAT (Feb 2, 2010)

slimeyreel said:


> They found the truck stripped in Texas City. Motor, transmission & interior is gone. They left the rims, new BF KO2 tires with 5,000 on them, new mirrors, and tail gate. The insurance adjuster even said it's not normal to see it stripped that way. It must of been stripped really close to where they dumped it due to the milk crate that they sat on when they steered it to the location where it was dumped.


Just curious, Where in Texas City did they find it?


----------



## slimeyreel (Mar 15, 2011)

3rd Ave south and 6th street.


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

They stole mine from Texas woman's hospital in mid day. All the cameras and a one way in one way out parking set up and nobody seen it. Found it later that day behind some warehouses in south Houston stripped. Bad thing was I was visiting my sister and new born nephew and I parked the truck in a location were I could see it from her room. They were fast.


----------

